# Large mass on Selka's shoulder



## Jackson'sMom

How terrifying! I hope you can see one of the good vets first thing tomorrow and that you will get some good news. I know you'll be a wreck until then. Paws crossed for Selka and you.


----------



## missmarstar

Sending good thoughts!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Oh no! 
I will send prayers and healing thoughts for you. Let us know ASAP what they say.
A little levity to hopefully make you feel better.....
A couple years back I discovered a half-orange size lump on my Tiny, right next to her vulva. No idea how long it had been there, it's not an area I often pet on her. So of course, I, too, felt every inch of her and found a BIG lump on the inside of her thigh. Felt the other thigh, and there was one there, too.
So I called the vet in hysterics. Told him about the lump that was more than likely cancer since it had already spread down both of her legs.
He told me to turn her on her back, and gently pull on one of her back legs. Then feel the lump on her thigh. Then repeat with the other leg.
He held on the phone while I did it, and wasn't too surprised when I came back and reported that the big hard lumps on her thighs disappeared when I did that. He said it was her thigh muscles!!!
Next he told me to get out some alcohol, didn't matter if it was whiskey, rum, vodka, whatever. 
Have a couple drinks.
Come see him in the morning.
It turned out that the lump next to her vulva was a BIG lipoma, which due to its location did have to be removed. 
I hope Selka's turns out to be as harmless.


----------



## Duke's Momma

I have no words, Deb, except that I'll be praying. I know how TERRIFYING this must be.


----------



## Debles

I can't believe I haven't felt this before!! It is so big.. it has to have been there but he was just at the vet in June and just groomed also and no one else felt anything!

I have no idea what it could be ... trying to think positive thoughts but I am just nauseated. I used to handle crisis's well but I just don't anymore.

I wish I could have a few drinks to calm myself down but since I just celebrated 31 years of sobriety, I don't think I will. I will have to say The Serenity Prayer over and over and over.

Sometimes it doesn't help though because it's the things that I can't change that scare the crap out of me!


----------



## AlanK

Deb..I hope it is nothing.... and will keep you and Selka in my thoughts and prayers. Best not to even think to break your pledge my Friend. I know you wouldn't.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Oh how scarey! I know that nauseating feeling. We will keep you and Selka in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs to you both!


----------



## HovawartMom

OMG,how scary!.
I'm sorry to say,I know all too well that nouseaus feeling.
Did he recently get some shots?.
Will pray it's,just,an hematoma or fatty mass,
(((HUGS)))L


----------



## Debles

No he hasn't had any recent vacs. I put Frontline on him yesterday. Between his shoulder blades.


----------



## Debles

My husband thinks he may have ruptured the bursae sac in his shoulder or it is swollen and inflamed. The only answer is rest but that is much preferable to what has been going through my head.


----------



## goldensrbest

Oh, i surely hope it is nothing, let us know.


----------



## cubbysan

Years ago I tore the tendons in my leg. Have no idea how I did it, but I woke up that way, with three huge lumps in my calf.

Could possibly be just an injury.


----------



## Debles

Hope so!! With all the sad news here on GRF recently, my mind goes to the dark side.Trying to think positive!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Sending healing thoughts Selka's way. Hopefully it is a normal lump and bump from age. Please keep us posted.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Prayers sent for Selka and you, hope it turns out to be something easily dealt with. :crossfing


----------



## Jax's Mom

Hoping all goes well in the morning at the vets. Please let us know as soon as you find something out.


----------



## goldensrbest

Once a mom, alway's a mom, be it human kids, or animal kids.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

I hope it is another lipoma or NOTHING! Good thoughts for you and Selka, let us know as soon as the vet gets you in.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

In my prayers dear one. I'm right there with you!


----------



## BeauShel

I will keep Selka in my prayers tomorrow. Hoping it is swelling from his limping. Praying very hard for you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking of Selka and you and sending healing prayers your direction.


----------



## Ljilly28

Any news about Selka, Deb? He is such a dear one. There's nothing scarier than a mass/ lump on a golden, but so often they turn out fine. Sending wishes from Maine that Selka may be well with just a lipoma or minor injury.


----------



## hotel4dogs

thinking of you this morning and hoping all goes well.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Good thoughts and wishes for you and Selka. I hope you get news that will be a relief this morning!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom

Hope that everything went well at the vet's this morning. Thinking of you.


----------



## Debles

I made an appointment for 8:15. It's with the vet I don't really care for (there was no one else in for appointments till 3:30) but I thought haste was an issue. We'll see how it goes.
I'll report when we know something. I'm not feeding him this morning just as a precaution.(The boys aren't liking this)


----------



## janine

My thoughts are with you and Selka...glad you are seeing the vet first thing this morning. Keep us updated.


----------



## fostermom

I'm just seeing this. I am sending good thoughts to you and Selka!


----------



## FinnTastic

Oh no!!! hoping for good results at your visit.


----------



## Karen519

*Debles*

Debles

Try to calm down a little-I totally relate to your fear. Is it possible he ran into something and it's a bump from that and maybe he fell and hurt his leg, too.
I am glad you have a vet appt. tomorrow. and for now keep saying the Serenity Prayer over and over -that's what I do.

It may be nothing - you can only take it one hour at a time now.


----------



## Duke's Momma

That's right - BREATHE! You're at the vets right now and finding out - my heart is going out to all of you - it can just be so scarey! I pray it's truly just an injury and nothing.

I'll be checking in.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

Oh my, I can imagine your worry and that nausea you described. I felt it in the pit of my stomach even reading your posts...nevermind not experiencing it first hand.
As I type this you are at the vet, and I am praying for a good outcome for Selka.

Let's hope it is just some localized swelling.
I have you guys in my thoughts and will be looking for an update.
All the very best - Kim


----------



## Bob Dylan

Just reading this, my Bobby had the same thing happen, a huge lump (about the size of a tennis ball) appeared on his back leg, and as you said ,I also know every inch of their bodies. Well, we were to the vets within hours, they wanted to do surgery, but I wanted them to aspirate first, it came back benign. They think it was an injury from Dylan & Bobby playing (you know, they look like they are killing each other)

You are at the vets now, and I hope and pray it turns out to be nothing.

June


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Oh Deb, I know how scared you must be. Hoping and praying that it's nothing too serious.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Deb... thinking of you and Selka..... and looking for an update.


----------



## Debles

*Well, I had to leave him there for xrays. I said I'd bring him back when they could do them but they do them between surgeries when they have time. The vet would not speculate as to what it was (she didn't act like she thought it was the bursa sac) and she said we may have to take the biopsy to the University. ?*


I was crying (They all acted like I was nuts) but I hate thinking of him in a kennel not knowing what's going on.


----------



## maggie1951

I have only just seen the post i hope and pray fingers and paws crossed the X-Ray is ok.


----------



## hotel4dogs

fingers crossed that all turns out okay


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Prayers coming from Gunner and me. I'll be watching for updates too.


----------



## goldensrbest

I feel for you, they have seen many tears, praying for that boy.


----------



## fostermom

Fingers crossed that it's just a bump! I'm sorry you had to leave him. I know how stressed that had to make you feel!


----------



## Bud Man Bell

Prayers coming from Ga for your sweet boy. We are going through the same thing with Buddy. We should know somethin by next monday.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Debles

Oh I feel for you. waiting is torture! Praying for good news for both if us!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Deb - let them think you are nuts. It's like ripping your heart out leaving him and like you said - not knowing. Praying that Selka and Buddy both having good - very good - reports.


----------



## Karen519

*Debles and Bonnie*

*Debles and
Bonnie*Praying for both Selka and Buddy and Debles and Bonnie.

*Debles: *
Selka will be ok waiting for xrays. I KNOW how it tears me up to leave mine, too.


----------



## C's Mom

Just read this thread. Cocasse and I are sending good vibes to Selka and are hoping that its nothing serious.


----------



## Debles

I tell you, I used to be good in a crisis, a calm head. The older I get, the bigger baby I become! Especially about my boys.

Thanks so much for all the prayers and good thoughts!


----------



## goldensrbest

I tend to fall apart.


----------



## Karen519

*Debles*

Debles

Me, too, the older I get!
I am praying!


----------



## SweetSoul

Just saw this thread...praying, praying, praying


----------



## GoldenCamper

I truly hope the x-rays can give the vet some insight as to what is going on with Selka. My vet also has me drop off Tucker early AM and keeps him for a few hours, the wait is nerve racking for me too. Hope all goes well :crossfing


----------



## Karen519

*Debles*

DEBLES

I think that Selka having perfect Bloodwork in June is a great sign!
He probably just banged into something, or maybe something bit him?! 
__________________


----------



## Debles

Karen: I hope so!!!! I know that giant lump has not been there.


----------



## timberwolf

Deb, 
We are keeping Selka and you in our thoughts and prayers.
Fingers and paws are crossed!!!!


----------



## momtoMax

So sorry to hear this - maybe he pulled something and it's swollen. I hope that's all it is. You and Selka are in our thoughts. Wishing for good news tomorrow.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

BUMPING FOR PRAYERS for Debles's Selka and Bonnie's Buddy (BudManBell)!


----------



## 2golddogs

I just saw this about Selka. I'm praying that it is nothing serious. The waiting is absolute agony. Just went through this with Kosmo finding a lump that suddenly appeared. We were blessed to find out it was benign and I am praying for the same results for Selka.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am just seeing this and sending good thoughts for Selka.

About a year ago, my Casey jumped for petting and I felt a hard bump on his left shoulder - I was so worried - but it went down after a week or so (I had no sense of urgency, worried yes, but not urgently so, about it and have learned to trust my instincts) and the bump has not appeared since so I'm hoping your Selka has the same good outcome.


----------



## Debles

Thanks.. praying it is something simple like these examples!
Wish the vet hadn't sounded so serious! (Maybe that's why I don't like her) If he ends up being there till 3:3 0, I am having my vet look at him!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Might be a good idea Deb under any circumstance. Wanting a second opinion is certainly within reason, and having feedback from your own vet may be important and reassuring.


----------



## Karen519

*Debles*

When the vet called about Smooch's blood results this morning he sounded serious and asked that I called him and it turned out to be good news, so I am praying for good news for Selka.


----------



## Debles

*The worst news possible: osteosarcoma. It was visible in the xrays. We could do a bone biopsy but apparently the lab often will not give a definitive diagnosis such as cancer.. They could amputate his front leg but his back legs have signs of neuropathy and may not hold him up with three legs. Although the vet showed me his back leg xrays first and was so happy he had no signs of arthritis!!! Who the hell cares if my dog has bone cancer!!! I wanted to slap her!
He has maybe six months to a year before it goes into... his chest.*

The other vets are going to read the xrays this afternoon and call me. The lump itself was all blood and they don't really know what caused it. They think he must have injured himself some way.

They are prescribing some pain meds now as he can barely walk from all the bending/twisting he has endured today. he had xrays without medication and they said he was so sweet and good.
That is my dear boy.. he is such an angel.

I don't know how I am going to bear this.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so very sorry ...


----------



## GoldenCamper

I am so very sorry you got bad news, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Karen519

*Debles*

Debles

I am so very sorry for this news. I am glad the other vets are going to look at the xrays, too. All I can say is I will be praying for you, Dan, Gunner and Selka.


----------



## Ruby'smom

I am so sorry to here your bad news
hugs from me and Ruby xx


----------



## Karen519

*Debles*

Debles

I am so sorry and I know nothing about Osteosarcoma, but is an xray the only diagnostic tool they use? Are you thinking of getting a second opinion?
Would anything show up in blood work?


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I am in shock, as I know you are, too, Deb. How I hate this disease.


----------



## Disney's & Dixie mom

Debles said:


> I am freaking out. I just found a large hard mass (size of my palm) on Selka's shoulder. I swear I have not felt this before and I am feeling him all over all the time for lumps. I feel sick. Dan thinks it is in his shoulder joint. Even Dan acted scared and he ussually brushes things off when I am worrying .
> He has been limping for a week but we thought it was his back leg/hip, that he pulled something. Or it could be both.
> Since I was feeling the mass on his shoulder , now he is limping on his front leg too.
> He has been running , zooming , jumping on and off the couch without any sign of pain all week except for the occasional limping/stiffness. Here I was so worried about THAT, now I find this mass.
> I called the vet , they open at 7 a.m so I will get in tomorrow ASAP. I just hope I can see one of the vets I trust. (the one who always works day hours I don't care for)
> 
> Please send some prayers for my dear boy. He is my life.


My golden Disney has the same issue on her front leg. Its about the size of half a baseball and she can not walk on that leg at first thought she pulled her leg and it was swollen and vet never said anything when took her to the vet once first started but not getting any better. Is this Osteosarcoma? any advice?
Thank you,
Christie and Disney


----------



## Dallas Gold

Disney's & Dixie mom said:


> My golden Disney has the same issue on her front leg. Its about the size of half a baseball and she can not walk on that leg at first thought she pulled her leg and it was swollen and vet never said anything when took her to the vet once first started but not getting any better. Is this Osteosarcoma? any advice?
> Thank you,
> Christie and Disney


This is a very old thread and you might get better response if you started your own thread. Of course no one can tell you if it's osteosarcoma, only advise you to consult the vet again.


----------



## Ljilly28

Osteosarcoma has a very distinct appearance on xray- sunburst pattern to the bone. My friend Indya just lost her gorgeous girl Awesome Blossom to this. I really hope this is not what Disney must face. Keep us looped- we care alot. We have all lost our goldens to these cancers, and we cry our tears with yours if that is it. There is always hope it is something else.


----------

